# QRX - QRxPharma Ltd



## yogi-in-oz (25 May 2007)

Hi folks,

QRX ... another IPO that may be good to observe
from the sidelines, until 20072007 at the earliest,
with stronger positive cycles coming, 
around 03-3082007.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## 56gsa (2 December 2010)

Last sale today at 1.16 (not on chart) - Looks to be heading towards resistance at 1.20-1.25 off  a double bottom?  Is in Phase III of clinical trials of pain relief drug - with results due for release this month ...


----------



## skc (27 June 2012)

QRX's flagship drug hit a roadblock today with the FDA and the shares fell off a cliff...from $1.70 yesterday to a low of 50c.

The pain killer drug appears to be extremely simple (2 part morphine, 3 part oxycodene) so approval was certainly expected. Shades of PXS when it hit resistance with the European approvals, and the share price never recovered even with subsequent approval.

QRX is organising a sit down with FDA (in August) to find out what's going on and what more needs to be done to fix this... the solution may be 2 month or up to 12 months away.

Management interview here... http://www.openbriefing.com/OB/QRxPharma-Ltd/2012/6/27/Market-Update/702.aspx

Tried to trade this in the morning but failed miserably... took a small 3c loss but it is now a 18c gain  

The potential for the drug is there so a high risk high reward proposition at this point.


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 January 2013)

No announcement from the company itself but the "roadblock" would seem to have been lifted. Large gains in the last few days.


----------



## skc (23 April 2014)

Biotech with new drugs is really a tough gig.

QRX, once traded at $2.50 with market cap north of $400m, has their pain relieve drug voted down by the FDA. Market cap is now $27m. 

I looked at them in some detail a while back... they had a simple combination drug (3 part morphine, 2 part oxycodone) targeting a very large pain management market. It seemed like FDA approval was a matter of time, as both components were well estalished treatments in the market. I am unclear at this point whether the failure to get approved relates to the science behind the combination, or the way testing and results were presented.

Did anyone dial into the confernece call and were there any indications as to what's next?

I missed the open this morning but at 10c they were trading at cash backing ~$17m (as of last balance date anyway) so all the IPs were going for free.


----------



## icemanmelb (23 April 2014)

skc said:


> Biotech with new drugs is really a tough gig.
> I missed the open this morning but at 10c they were trading at cash backing ~$17m (as of last balance date anyway) so all the IPs were going for free.




I worked out that they have about $12m now. But looking at PBT, I suspect this stock is technically damaged.

Ice


----------

